

How to 'impregnate' potential co-founders - brentiscooper

There has been quite a bit of discussion on finding potential co-founders, so I thought it would be worthwhile discussing how to impregnate potential co-founders with your idea to see if there is any chance of them 'having your baby'.<p>A good entrepreneur will recognize an idea with potential when he sees it, as long as it is portrayed well when hearing the idea. A little change in the portrayal of an idea can be the difference between one person hating it, and the same person absolutely loving it.<p>I attempted to convince a friend help develop one of my ideas. He hated it, and said no. I then created a video displaying what the idea was about, and how it would work, with screenshots and images. After my friend saw the video, he thought it was incredible and offered to help develop it. He had been impregnated, and eventually lead to the birth of my first child (idea).<p>Any other thoughts for a successful idea portrayal, in hope to impregnate a potential co-founder?
======
zb
Don't use that metaphor, for starters.

~~~
zachallaun
He just caught the pregnant hacker fever.

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2175757>)

------
revorad
To extend this terrible metaphor, you need to start by first going out on
dates, holding hands, the first kiss, then some action, THEN pregnancy.

If you think like a 19 year old, you will go for the close too soon and end up
with an abortion or an orphan.

------
korussian
ESL Student: "The firefighter ran into a burning building and came out
pregnant"

ESL teacher: pregnant = "with child", but you can't just bandy the term about

------
brentiscooper
Okay, so perhaps this metaphor ruined my first post. Just trying to
contribute. Perhaps I'll just post links from now on :/

~~~
scottyallen
Well, or you could take the joking in stride, and repost it, this time without
the metaphor:)

I think the dating metaphor that's been mentioned is apt though. I'd think
that even if you hadn't started with the "pregnant" metaphor. Getting someone
excited about an idea is always a gradual process, not just when trying to
find a cofounder. It's the same when you're trying to sell a product, too.

You need to gradually woo someone. Present the rough idea initially, but then
allow them to start taking ownership of the idea themselves by brainstorming
with you, and start helping you to shape it. Cofounders (and most early
employees) need to feel like they're working on "their" idea, not someone
else's. And chances are, your idea still needs a ton of refinement yet, so you
actually really need the help.

------
mcotton
cheap wine?

------
ahi
gross

